# 40K Slaanesh Questor Scout Titan.[Finished Build]



## Viscount Vash

Theres a lot of Warhounds popping up all over the web and although i _really_ want one *NOTHING* can compare to the Forgeworld Chaos Warhound.

_Vash rattles piggy bank......_:cray:

Well that not going to happen any time soon is it.

So i had a look around and remembered all the funky Slaanesh Scout Titans and Knights.

Mmmm now i have found the Apocalypse data sheet on the US GW site for the Subjugator Scout Titan but wanted to start on something that had not been done yet ( and practice a bit before going for the largest and most imfamous of the Slaanesh Titans.)

I could only find one picture of the titan i chose the old Epic Questor Scout Titan.











So thats the aim, but i needed to get a better idea of how it looked from other angles and to modernise it a bit.( Curse the voice in my head that told me to sell my Chaos Epic army all those years ago.:ireful2

So out came the scribbling kit......

Top view concept sketch.










Side View.










Yes i know its legless. I will draw them out later when i have built the body so that i can get them in proportion.
No matter how much i plan these things they end up being organic and a different size than i planned.


It will be about 9 and a half inches tall. (Roughly in line with the Warhound Scout Titan.)

Two Lascannons, one head mounted the other slung low from the groin. (Oooo Err missus!)

Two arm mounted Tormentor Cannons. ( WTF?) 


I will work out or find a Apoc data sheet for it later but for now i will use it as Warhound. ( For now, harken to me, not even built it yet.:laugh


Well thats it for now im off to gather up supplies.:wink:

*Vash.*

PS.if anybody has any of the old Epic minis from this range some pictures of them from various angles would be very very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Argitist

Looks like a project, good luck.


----------



## Viscount Vash

It is indeedy. Hopefully i have not bitten off more than i can chew.




I have decided to use Oasis from a florists to make the form i will work over. A block like this costs me £1.25 locally.










I marked out the cuts i wanted to make with a marker pen. ( Very lightly as it would dent the oasis otherwise but at least it does not melt like Polystyrene.) A lightly serrated kitchen knife seems to be the best tool for cutting the oasis.










Cutting to get the basic shape.



















I used the same knife to roughly shape the cut block and then emery paper to smooth it off. ( You can do this by just rubbing it with your hand to be honest after carving the rough shape withthe knife.)










I then scored the surface so that the Milliput would take to it.











I wetted the milliput to make it a bit like a slip and make it easier to smooth.




















Squashing the milliput into thin sheets i pressed it onto the oasis form, this indents into the oasis a bit but this was not an issue as long as i don't press it on too hard.



















I kept wetting the milliput and smoothing it with the palm of my hand. (this is a really messy process best done over the kitchen sink with a green scourer to hand for getting any access Milliput of the sink, taps, hands or clean washing up i stupidly forgot to take off the draining board.:fool:.)










Thats it for now as i have towait for the Milliput to go off. Wetting the Milliput as much as i have will increase the setting time a fair bit but really helps with the moulding process.

Next up is to Emery paper it as smooth as possible.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Jesus Vash that is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## pyroanarchist

I found you a link to some rules for the Questor. I found a couple pics, nothing great, but hope they help.



















Good luck, and I can't wait to see this project get rollin.


----------



## Jacobite

:clapping: Resprect Vash, huge respect. This uis something I am really looking forward to seeing. You sir are a inspiration.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

sweet dude, ive nvr seen these figs b4. Been looking at a lot of epic stuff lately.


----------



## Lord Khorne

Good luck. Hope to see the finished product.


----------



## hephesto

Superb V, this is going to be absolutely amazing!
I'll have a look around tonight if I don't have any
more pics of the Questor, heck I might even have
one around somewhere! (no promises though :wink


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks for the comments everybody and Thankyou to Pyroanachist for the additional pics and those rules.k: ( Rep given mate) Follow the link in Pyro's post, its not just the Questor rules theres some other interesting tidbits in there.


Next Stage>

After the milliput had set I sanded it down a few times with finer sandpaper each time, starting with a medium grade Glasspaper and ending with Emerypaper.
After that I the picked out the oasis so that I could build the super structure inside the shell using 2mm plasticard. ( Next time there is a better way of doing this, which will be revealed when I do the leg armour panels.)





























Using plasticard i then built the box for mounting the gun arms on and then added the basic shape for the powerplant.










Then using strips of wood i made the ribbed ( for you pleasure) surface of the powerplant.










I put Superglue on the wood bits which soaks into the wood ( and lets off a nasty vapour as it dries off, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED so don't come crying to me and believe me you will end up crying,it smarts.:cray and then Emery papered it after the glue dried, this will hopefully get rid of any woodgrain that might have showed through when it comes to painting it later.

Then out came the orange marker so I could mark out the rest of the detail for the powerplant.


More powerplant details next and then i will have to start on the legs which I am feeling a bit of trepidation about.


----------



## plug

This is some project Vash. Look forward to seeing some more soon.


----------



## cccp

looking good, i wish i could make stuff like this from scratch. looking forward to making the legs?


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I know you were going to compile a list from your buddies epic. although not complete i found this site that had quite a list.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*A leg to stand on.*

No not really cccp, a hover titan anybody.?:laugh:

I will get on to that list at some point in the near future Death of Angels,but that is a project for another day.:grin:



Well as Cccp guessed i have been trying to avoid doing the legs, so heres a bit more of the main body.

The top of the power plant is finished apart from some of the finer detailing ( You can see wheres thats going as I have drawn it on).










But there was no way of stalling the legs any more so the first step was to make the link from body to legs.

A very simple design nicked of the Leman Russ turret ring.



















Heres the sketch that I am roughly working to for the structure of the legs. ( Armour plates will be worked out later when i can see how the legs would 'move'.










Look familar to any Guard players?:grin:

And so to the first part of the legs themselves...











Thats about it for now, more in a couple of days or so.


----------



## Tinkerbell

As each days passes I see the War Machine coming together.....Yay Woop Woop!!!

Looking awsome Hun... just need to get on with those legs ....

Tink x


----------



## MandyLanthier

Very nice Vash!! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## Death Korp

I love the look of this, keep it going!

DK


----------



## Viscount Vash

*The Knee bones connected to the thigh bone.........*

Well i have been pretty busy since the last update.

I left it a bit longer than last time because looking back the last update it was a bit boring.:lazy2:. So i will try to do bigger chunks in future ones.

I started doing the Plasma/warp coils for the Tormentor Cannons in a half arsed attempt to stall doing the legs once more. ( I was really not looking forward to doing them.)











But then i realised that the project really could not progress untill i had the legs sorted.


I made up the legs in their various sections so that i could pose them afterwards.










Heres the Super structure pretty much done. (You can also see those Plasma coils in place on the last shot of the legs.)






































Oh and heres the mess that grew across the table as i tinkered with the legs.










It grew much bigger than that and i did not photograph the shavings on the floor, but lets just say there was enough mess for Tinkerbell to pass comment. (For the first time ever :secret:.)


The plan is to have the raised leg on a rock or some such other scenic thingy after i have done the hooves/feet.

Then structually its the gun arms and crotch gun after that lots and lots of detailing.

Thats it for now the next update will probably be next weekend.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

nice work coming on well love the last pic displaying the most important tool of all, a brew.


----------



## cccp

i wonder where iv seen that leg diagram before...

are you making them totally from scratch? stupid question maybe, but im not sure of the scale of this model

[edit] just seen the pics. they are homemade, and looking good!


----------



## mjobrien10

impressive man, very impressive.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*The race is on....*

Thanks for the support guys.:biggrin:
I managed to get the feet on today but will leave pictures up at the end of the week when I have more to show.

Well with Galahad making his Warhound Titan project public the race is on.

Hopefully I can keep up with him, you can check his progress  Here .


----------



## dirty-dog-

great sculpting there vash, keep up the great work


----------



## Galahad

Damn, Vash! That's massively impressive!

Especially since you haven't got the luxury of pre-fab plans and a nice, boxy frame that's easily pieced together.

Even if I finish first (which at this stage, I doubt), yours is still a far more impressive accomplishment


----------



## koosbeer

It looks really awesome Vash. I really do like the body. The legs are also very impressive. RESPECT!


----------



## Aura

Wow Vash, that really is something! Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## The Deadman

That's Aswesome!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Is that a Lascannon in yer pocket or are you just pleased to see me?*

Hi folks, thanks for all the interest and support in this.

So here is the latest update and I must say that it does not look like a weeks work now I have it up.
But then I do end up spending a lot of time staring at it as I try to work things out I suppose.

So I have done the Basic structure on the feet and made a base for it to stand on.










Im not sure if it will be the permanent base or just a presentation one.


Next up was the Groin Gun ( Ooo Er Missus).

I have actually used my first GW part on this.lol

One Guard Lascannon later....




















The whole 'arm' is detachable so that i can get it into a case to go gaming with and the gun ball moves 360 degrees, as well as the Lascannon moving up and down.

The next thing on the list of to do's was the Main guns, so I started the arms to mount them on.










These also slide off the main body so that it may fit into a case one day.

Next off will be the Guns and how to make them attach to the arms so that they move.

So it does not look like a weeks work but honest it is. lol.

Next update should be sooner I hope and after that one its detail time.

_*Vash*_


----------



## Death 0F Angels

kgfjytpi;ph;kh;lkgyf........ im dumbfounded! nice work bud.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

wow its really coming together good work.


----------



## Galahad

Sexy as sin, Vash.
I've still got a lot of work to do on mine yet.


----------



## plug

That is coming togeather real nice. Long may it cont


----------



## dan1986

WOW, really nice, can't wait to see it finished :victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Armed and dangerous.*

Sexy as sin, I rather like that very apt for a Slaaneshi titan.

Thanks for the feedback so far all, its great support for those moments I start thing I have bitten of too much.:scare:


So not much done this week,
I had a real block about the Tormentor Cannons until I went shopping this saturday and saw some marker pens in a pound shop.

£1 for eight of them mm thinks I...










So two of them have been stripped of there fiber inners and nibs and had the ends sawn off.











What they look like mounted on the Titan.



















Theres lots of detail still to go on them and the mountings need doing etc.

The other thing that I have managed to get done this week is the 'mouth' mounted Lascannon. ( Horay two genuine GW parts.:laugh

It like the 'todger' Lascan is fully movable.











So next up is the two Blastmasters in the 'eye' guns, the leg armour plates and then detail. ( It will be nice to get the structure finished.:chuffed

Thats it for another week unless I suddenly get a load done or something amazing happens.


----------



## plug

Again Vash out-dos himself


----------



## Anphicar

This looks great VV! You have my attention!

I'm looking forward to some visual stimulus!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

looks like its coming along very nicely bud.


----------



## Galahad

It's a sexy, wooden death machine, Vash!


----------



## pyroanarchist

Wow, great find Vash. Those markers look like they belong there. I really enjoy watching this project move along. Lookin great as always.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Very nice work, keep it up.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Jesus Vash, that is really coming along.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

lol, vash, i like! I want!


----------



## pyroanarchist

Damn, must of been a busy week Vash. I was looking forward to some Sunday night eye candy. Hope it's still coming along fine.


----------



## 1k-termie

This is awesome! I wonder why Forgeworld hasn't made one yet...


----------



## Critta

Looking sweet dude - signed up to the forum because of this thread, looking forward to the next update


----------



## Brother Anubus

looks awsome i wish i was that good


----------



## Usaal

Wow, just found this thread, and I am blown away!
Cant wait to see it finished and painted


----------



## squeek

That is fantastic so far Vash, have you got any further with it?


----------



## Pandawithissues...

I just love how it looks like its smoking that lascannon at a jaunty angle...


----------



## Viscount Vash

No Im afraid that its been stuck at this stage for a while now, but the urge is upon me again so sooon I will hopefully have some shots for you.

The eyeball blastmasters need doing and then it detailing.

Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## qwertywraith

Well, whenever you get back to it, I'll be here. I joined when I found this thread googling for Slaaneshi titans. The world needs more 40K scale Slaaneshi love.

This thread has given me lots of great modelling ideas and tips. Your work is top notch, and I am really impressed with how you are handling the curves of the Questor. It's a big hurdle for Slaaneshi titans. The few I have seen have been more imperial and blocky.


----------



## Sinister Minister

Hey Vash man get back into it dude i am slowly getting my scratch chaos reaver together made from a scrap eldar phantom just did a ton of putty work got some pics too but there too big for the site? if ya wana see i can email them for insiration you helped me again


----------



## Sinister Minister

Ok i figured out how to show ya some pics hope they inspire you! and if ya got any tips or sujestions pls doo tell
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/SinisterMinister1981/party043.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/SinisterMinister1981/party044.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/SinisterMinister1981/titan009.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/SinisterMinister1981/titan008.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/SinisterMinister1981/titan007.jpg


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

Awesome work man, cant wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Return of the Urge. ( No not that one.)*

Well no pictures at this point but I have picked up the project again.

Venturing into the spare room a very dusty Titan looked at me accusingly, it seemed to be saying something along the lines of 
' You bought Tinkerbell a Baneblade to convert into a Skulhamma, what about me you git? She will get a superheavy before you at this rate.'

You all know what Im like with projects by now ( Ok maybe not all but soon you will if you don't).


@ Sinister Minister. Wow big project you have there, and nice work too. I would love to see a WIP thread for this monster on Heresy. Thanks for posting the pics, lots to think of for later projects.



So what Have I been doing? 
I have finally started the Blastmaster 'eye' gun mountings.
Made slight changes to the hooves.
Extended the Tormentor Cannons s I was not happy with the overall length.

I will post some pics on Sunday, they might not be all that interesting but I will post what is done by then.

Thanks once again for all the Interest and comments peeps.:grin:

*V V*


----------



## squeek

Wooo! Vash is back working on his titan!  I am really quite intrigued to see what you do with the eye mounts.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*It once was blind but now it sees.*

First off thanks for your patience folks............


OMG:shok: a Questor Titan update and Satan didn't have to skate to work this morning either!


I have done the Eyeball Gun sponson type thingies.:chuffed:

The first stage of this was to cut holes in the head to accommodate them. This was sleeved with a plastic tube from my junk box. This was then ground down to the contours of the head.










I had two cut down Blastmasters ready for this project which I had glued and pinned to a wide plastic rod to make it much like the Leman Russ Heavy Bolter Sponsons.

Why choose Blastmasters rather than the Bolters as on the original Epic stats and why not Sonic Blasters?
A couple of reasons really:

More Slaaneshi.
I Had a few Blastmasters spare due to they way you had to buy Sonic Blasters before the Mail Order upgrade kit was available.
Theres no such thing as a spare Sonic Blaster.

I used layers of plasticard to build up the sponsons as seen below.










These were then rough cut with a knife. I did not bother with shaping all the layers as these will be hidden inside the sleeving tube.










Then using a grinding disc in my Dremel.










Then finally shaped with a quite coarse buffing pad.











A quick check fitting to make sure the assembly rotates smoothly inside the sleeve.












I then smeared it in Milliput to hide and joins and define the edges that had become worn when sanding. This was then given a final emery paper sanding to finish it off.



















A disc will hide the gaps around the green sleeve tube when I do the Chaos trim.

Thats it for this week, I'm on early shifts next week so I'm hoping to do the curved shaping for the thighs. 

Mmmm Shaped Thighs!


----------



## HorusReborn

lookin good man, I think I'll better appreciate it as I see more take shape. Mostly because I don't see how this is going in your mind yet LOL Nice use of the sonic blasters though!!


----------



## qwertywraith

Awesome, updates at last. Looking great. It's great how many different types of material you are using on this project.

Do the blastmasters rotate up and down? If so how are you keeping them in their sockets?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

looking good bud, good to see you back on with the old project.


----------



## Vorropohaiah

tip of the hat to you! this, unlike so many other superheavy threads we have the misfortune of seeing is filled with class! really good execution on the model, and ood ideas for parts and design too.

forgive me if i missed this at some point, but will the legs be sanded smooth as well? as they are they look a bit out of place with the nice rounded features of the top.

thanks


----------



## hugor1

bloody hell, thats wicked! loving the head with earthskaker Cannons(or are they mounted on the shoulder?) hehe =D


----------



## Viscount Vash

Its been longer than a week but its here and funnily enough answers Vorropohaiah's well timed question.:grin:

So this one is the start of trying to make the legs less blocky and Sentinal like.

I started at the thighs to give myself another chance to practice curved panels before doing the shin armour.

First off I cut some card semicircular-ish sections to define the shape of the thighs (Ribs).










These were then glued to more card, cut as templates of the inside of the leg structure.










The same process was followed for the outer thigh.Although another bit of card was cut and glued to it to form a L shaped panel to cover the front of the thigh.










The front then had more card ribs glued on and I then offered up the assembly to check the effect/fit.










The next stage was to then infill between the ribs with Milliput.
Shown below are the inner thigh sections, which I had then decided to have cut outs in.










Heres the assemblys pretty much Milliputted up and ready for sanding down.
The very tops were left until the next stage so I could shape them to fit better.










After a rough sanding I glued the parts to the leg structure.
Using Revell Plasto the gaps were finished.
(Revell Plasto comes in a tube and is a filler that is easier to sand down than Milliput. It dries a bit Chalky and is good for filling but not strong enough for large areas. It also stinks and make a lot of dust when sanded.)










With a bit more Milliput I will then finish off the top of the thighs and then give it all a finish sanding.










All told Im pretty happy with the results but the process as a bit long for my liking.
I will not be using Card again, although easier to cut the initial shapes sanding card is a git. I will use plastic in future.:wink:

Thats it for this time, the next update will be the dreaded hollow backed Shin Armour.


----------



## Critta

Yay - an update 

Still loving it man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Otep

go vash go!!!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

holy.... an update!! HERE!?!?!?! *checks outside for fireballs raining from the sky, things clambering out of gaping holes in the ground, the Four Horsemen ect.)

lookin prety good tho, keep it up!!


----------



## Djinn24

BAD ASS VASH! I had not seen this before. I am looking forward to seeing this one done.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

Galahad said:


> It's a sexy, wooden death machine


Only 8 months late here, but "That's what she said!"

Vash, this thing is a beast. Yay for carrying on! 
I got hit with an urge to do more to my Emperor's Children thanks to this.


----------



## Vorropohaiah

very cool!


----------



## Red Corsairs

It's coming along brilliantly Vash! This truly will be a model to be proud of (well... it already is!). Top marks for quality so far k:


----------



## rioux

can't wait to see this finished,working on a lord of battles myself.These things take awhile to finish


----------



## wertypop

Some you have not gone mad yet bro from mad Chaos projects?


----------



## Viscount Vash

rioux said:


> can't wait to see this finished,working on a lord of battles myself.These things take awhile to finish


I would love to see that rioux.

Lol you must of posted that whilst I was posting this werty and no its not sent me any madder but it will send you so when it jumps up and down on yer Baneblade. :wink:

So progress is still being made despite the fact that Tinkerbell has me decorating the front room.

The legs Shin Armour plates were a challenge I had not been looking forward to and I had a few things to learn before attempting it.

I started by making plastic ribs, much like the construction of a wooden boat.




























As always I had a quick test fitting to make sure all was well.










The finished rib assembly was then covered with Aluminum mesh of the sort used in car bodywork repair. (Because you can sand it.)
The mesh was pinned for a bit of extra strength as Super Glue and mesh do not work too well in my experience.










This was then covered with Milliput, the Milliput was squeezed with pinched index finger and thumb until it pushed through the mesh enough to hold on.

The outer surface was then sanded to shape and thick plastic was added to the backs to finish them off.



















This will get a further sanding and will then be left until I add the Chaos trim and detail.


The next stage will be to change the elbow (reversed Knee) joint as it looks far too square and blocky with the thighs and shins now being curved. (Thanks to Adam and MonsterGlobe for their input on this down at my local GW the other night.) 

Once the Elbows are sorted I have to get on with the structure of the Tormentor Cannons.


----------



## squeek

Cor, this baby just keeps getting better Vash, you are certainly a very talented guy! How much do you reckon you have spent on it so far?


----------



## Viscount Vash

I really have not been counting hours squeek, its sometimes not good to know.

Im slow and steady paced when it comes to these things, Im sure somebody else could do it quicker.

But as a Guestamate i'd reckon 60 to 70 hrs easy, but I do spend a lot of time handling and thinking how to do the next bit.

Cash,, well thats easy and not at all painful,about £15 or £20.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I learned a lot watching this progress, need to get me some of that milliput next payday. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Tybalt

Brahhh! Thats awesome! Think we can get a more finished picture of it up please!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Talk about a ton of work so far, way to go Vash. This is going to be bad ass.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Nice one Vash. Looking like a great structure. Have some points +.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Djinn24

Looking more and more awesome, I can not wait to see this big guy finished. I am stealing ideas for my feet that I have to do soon!


----------



## mplonski

*Great Job!*

Hey, great job, man! Your ideas are an inspiration! I've got a Questor partially-built sitting in a box, myself. He's taken a backseat to other, more bang-for-the-buck projects like my Pleasurelord (link) (more pictures here (link))or up-gunning my Reaver (link) to use the Forge World rules. I think you may have inspired me to go back at it!

It appears that I am the guy who wrote those rules linked to in the first few posts. Those are all pre-Apocalypse, of course, but I'm glad you liked them! I'll make up a new data sheet for the Questor when I get a picture of one (either mine or Vash's). :grin:

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Drumsticks*

Nice links there mplonski,
the Pleasurelord is class i hope to make a Painlord at some point so will be checking back to those pictures a fair bit.

I look forward to seeing your updated Datafax for the Questor and would love to see some pictures of your abandoned project. Hope you pick it up again as well.


The next bit to attack was a retro-fit on the 'Elbows' on the legs.
With the addition of the rounded armour panels on the legs the elbows looked too blocky and square.










So I cut the top off them.










Then shaped some replacement tops.










Which were then shaped a bit more and then fitted.



















To still look like a working part I could not make them any bigger than before so this left a flat area on the back which was asking for a bit of detail.

Mmm, let me think now.......Spike!

First step was to cut a blank form from a sheet of plasticard.










Then I added another layer of plastic...










Milliput was then added in to the recess formed giving a bladed shape.
The second layer of plastic was then filed and sanded to make the back of the blade.

After adding a base made of Milliput and plastic it ended up looking up like this.










And then stuck on to the back of the elbow.










So thats all for this update, next time its the last of the structual work as I attempt to finish off the Tormentor Cannons.

Thanks for all the interest and comments folks .:biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Jesus Vash. Really coming along isn't it?


----------



## qwertywraith

Fantastic work as always. You're almost there! Woo!


----------



## Death Shroud

Found this thread while mulling over making mini-Slaaneshi daemon engine (instead of a Soul Grinder). Inspiring work, I don't have the patience/talent to even attempt anything like what you have done. Wonderful work!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Definitely coming along well Vash, and looking as superb as ever!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Looks better and better.


----------



## xiawujing

Very nice modelling!


----------



## Damned Fist

*Where did this come from?*

:scratchhead: How has this escaped my eyes this entire time? :search: I came across another project log with a link to here and can't believe what I am seeing..., such creativity, such skill, such inspiration! Outstanding work Vashk: I am truly impressed.:victory:

Have some well earned (and overdue) rep. while I sit back and keep watchingopcorn:


----------



## leinad-yor

Let's see if we can get Vash to do some kind of update to let us know where this is at, and when he wants to get back to work on it.

Danny


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks for the +rep and comments guys.

I'm glad you like it so far DF, when I get to the point of painting it I'm going to pestering you and The Wraithlord for some advice. 

Its on a small hold atm as the boss lady has had me giving the front room a large decor overhaul.
That will be done by the weekend and then I have a kit bash _commission_ guardsman to do.

I'm part way towards remodeling the Tormentor Cannons into giant Sonic Blasters. so should have something to post up in a couple of weeks.

Thanks once again all.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Naughty double post.


Well its about time you had an update as you've all been so nice. 










Ok its not the titan but the good news is its the last major bit of getting the front room decorated which means my time is my own again. (And most importantly Tinkerbell is happy. )


As mentioned I have started looking at the main weapons for the Questor.

The plain Marker pens were just not floating my boat enough so I started thinking about how to make them more Slaaneshi.

Ive seen oversize Blastmasters before and the fact I already have normal ones on the mini kinda counted them out.
What I have not seen before is oversize Sonic Blasters so I went for that.

First step was to start adding a bit of detail to the marker pens.










Then was to add some plastic to start defining the shape.


















Adding some pipes that will eventually be more enclosed.










You can see a Sonic Blaster in this shot that I'm using to roughly base them on.










With some bits of foam that I found at work I'm roughly shaping the guns before covering with Milliput.

Thats as far as its got for now as I have (Unbelievably) got some brushes out and started sorting my Sons of Seduction so they are playable ready for when this beast is finished.

Oh and when the bits arrive I have that Mick project to rattle off too.

Sorry its only a mini update for now.


----------



## squeek

Woo Vash is busy with his Titan again!  I have to say mate, you are very skilled with this scratch building lark, you make it look easy but I am pretty sure it isn't!


----------



## The Wraithlord

You will finish this project when I finish my Thousand Sons Vash, I swear. Which means it will be the project that never ends :laugh:


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow as always, you never cease to amaze me. Can't wait for it to be done. Plus rep!


----------



## leinad-yor

OK please correct me if I'm wrong, but the sonic blasters do use the flamer template?

If this is the case than your titan will use TWO hellstorm templates, I don't want that thing anywhere my gun line. That would be way too many brain fried Guardsmen.

Danny


----------



## Viscount Vash

mplonski said:


> http://www.tralfazsolutions.com/MegaBattle/ChaosSpecialRulesPhotos.pdf
> 
> It appears that I am the guy who wrote those rules linked to in the first few posts. Those are all pre-Apocalypse, of course, but I'm glad you liked them! I'll make up a new data sheet for the Questor when I get a picture of one (either mine or Vash's). :grin:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Matt



Either mplonski or myself will update the rules that he wrote in the link above at some point.

I have already upgraded the bolters to Blastmasters.


Wraithlord you seem to have lost a Gauntlet. 

Cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## Lord Solaar

Fantastic work can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Viscount Vash

As the Guns are taking me a while due to waiting for Milliput to cure Im wandering a bit with this update.

First off the Guns.




























This is actually three Evenings work as its about 8 Hours curing time.


In between shaping sanding and waiting to cure I started getting the basic Chaosy trim on the leg Armour.



















After the glue was set I sanded the trim to follow the contours of the armour.

Ive also started doing the trim on its head.




























Same as the leg armour the trim was filled and sanded to follow the contours of the head.


And now the familiar Overview of the whole Titan so far.
(Fuzzy one sorry.)


----------



## squeek

Wow! :shok: This is truly a thing of beauty, I am staggered by how much work you are putting in to this! I can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## NurglingStomper

Whooohooo! A picture update, I've been waiting for one. Looking good. 
Are the arms nearly done? And have you thought about how you are gonna paint that bad boy?
Looks good either way!


----------



## Lupercal101

dude your AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! i would never DREAM of being able to do this EVER!!!!!!!! plus rep!


----------



## Exodus

nice job its realy taking shape well dune


----------



## Death 0F Angels

my lord......that thing is a monster! I know you still have some work ahead of you but it must feel good to actually have it so whole.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Dude, that thing is just epic. Very well done Vash.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

It makes me smile to know it'll be painted pink.


----------



## Gareth

Stunning work Vash. 

You should share that with Bulldog from the TPD or his own site Tanks and Trolls. He's a scratch building titan genius, and I think he would love what you're doing.


----------



## warmaster isaan

darn vash how did you get to be so good and it look like it's gonna be brilliant so best of luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damned Fist

That is astounding!:shok: You trully have a work of art there to be very proud of. Standing 'O' from me Vash:clapping::clapping:


----------



## xiawujing

Can't wait to see this sucker finished!


----------



## Lord Acherus

Amazing Build. I have an unassembled unpainted one if you still need any reference pics I can supply them to you. I look forward to seeing the finished project. You have inspired me to take the time to upscale the mini.


----------



## Chaosftw

Vash I am glad to see you were able to get to this beauty! I thnk there were easier ways to go about attacking this project so I was a bit skeptical on it but I must say I really like your finished project It looks almost identical to your goal way back on the first page with obviously the vash twist. Well done man! + rep coming your way! Also any idea as far as painting it yet? Color choice etc.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## LukeValantine

I hope you get this model finished soon. Can't wait to see the idiotic followers of the blood god pray for the tender rape of Slaanesh when laying in the sights of this unholy shrine of Slaanesh.


----------



## Dohouse

I've got to agree with the rest that is absolutely brilliant. I think that it looks better than the original to be honest.
Definately be watching this with interest!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Baby needs new shoes.*



Pirate Metal Troy said:


> It makes me smile to know it'll be painted pink.


Some pink but my _Sons of Seduction_ are mainly Purple.



Gareth said:


> Stunning work Vash.
> 
> You should share that with Bulldog from the TPD or his own site Tanks and Trolls. He's a scratch building titan genius, and I think he would love what you're doing.


Please feel free to send him a link I would love to get his input. 



Lord Acherus said:


> Amazing Build. I have an unassembled unpainted one if you still need any reference pics I can supply them to you. I look forward to seeing the finished project. You have inspired me to take the time to upscale the mini.


Bit late in the day for this one but if you have any of the others I would love to see some pictures. 

Thanks for all the comments and Rep folks. 

*Actual Update.*

I was hoping to get a fair bit done this weekend as it was a Bank Holiday, but other things had been arranged for me, so not as productive as wished for all told.

The first thing I was trying to sort was the state of the rather under scaled feet.

I cut three shapes to make the former for the Hooves.










Gradually filling it with Milliput to add the body and shape.










Adding a domed part to the top to suggest a ball joint and drilled and pinned it with a sturdy pin to the legs. 










Heres what they look like in place.



















There still detailing to do on the Hooves but the basic form is about there.

They had to be put on in a different position from the old naff feet but it gives it a bit more movement. All I have to do is replace the cigarette packet with something more solid and suitable.

Having mentioned detail here is some. 

The Hip joints on the legs where pretty much settled in my head so I got on with those when I was out of Milliput for a day or so.

Using an old divider to score some 0.5mm plasticard I cut these..








The middle Circles will be saved for something else.

After that it was more plasticard cut and glued into place.



























Now for rivets I have a little trick.

Years ago I used to make Bike Leathers and work for a designer making clothes and noticed Dressmakers pins

Cutting them down with a pair of clippers and then drilling a pilot/locater hole in the required place makes for easy placement of rivets.

Safety tip roll out to bits of Play Doh or Blue tac into rod shapes.
Place them parallel on the table or your cutting boards so you can press the pins heads and points into the two bits of _stuff_.

This stops flying Pin Heads and bleeding fingers.










Then I glued them into the pilot holes.









The larger plastic rivets were just cut with a leather hole punch and stuck on.

Well thats it for now folks.


----------



## Damned Fist

This thing is turning out so incredibly awesome! Your creativity and skills on this project are very impressive indeedk:


----------



## aegius

I've seen so many scratchbuilds online that are made of fail. It is so refreshing to see something as smexy as this. I don't have a lot of it, but I'm giving you all my rep for today. keep up the good work.


----------



## wombat_tree

Wow just wow this is imense! But is it just me or does it look like a fish? regardles you have earnt some rep.


----------



## Beork

WOW, very nicely executed. 
I have one recommendation though (not that I can best you at modelling or anything), try to use plaster or car filler/shaper for the large filling and shaping steps. This is far more economical and a bit easier to work with. Doesn't work for sculpting, but with all the large gaps you are filling it sure saves money and effort.

Beork


----------



## Viscount Vash

wombat_tree said:


> Wow just wow this is imense! But is it just me or does it look like a fish? regardles you have earnt some rep.


Lmao. My other half calls it _'Fishhead'_.



Beork said:


> WOW, very nicely executed.
> I have one recommendation though (not that I can best you at modelling or anything), try to use plaster or car filler/shaper for the large filling and shaping steps. This is far more economical and a bit easier to work with. Doesn't work for sculpting, but with all the large gaps you are filling it sure saves money and effort.
> 
> Beork


Plaster is to chalky in finish and cracks easily. Mmmmm Car body filler may be worth a try if it has a similar finish and 'workability' and doesn't stink.

The reasons for the choice of Milliput are varied but heres the main ones.


Ive been using it for years so its a well known quantity.(Curing times, tolerances etc.)
Price wise Ive only done about £15 worth so far and it won't get to much more than £25 in total. ( Not as bad as a FW Warhound lol.)
 Milliput does not smell when curing, this cannot be overstated as the bonus it is. A lot of solvent based mediums really stink and I would have to sit in the Garden when working. 


Thanks for all the encouragement, comments and rep peeps.:biggrin:


----------



## Beork

With plaster I didn't mean the stuff you get as a powder in boxes, but rather the kind that comes in tubes (alabastine anyone?). Doesn't matter though, milliput works fine of course. It's just that I always found it to though/sturdy to use when filling large gaps, it works, but not not how I like it to work.. 

I'm with you on the non smelling stuff, I've tried kneedable wood and metal once, but they smell awfull (hard to work with as well).

What's left to do on the questor?

Beork


----------



## edd_thereaper

some awsome work here vash, it looks much better than the picture of slaanesh titan on the gw datasheet and it is truly inspiring, i may have to steal the idea to make a khorne banelord as i have been wanting to make one for ages but never had the inspiration to do it

+rep for you

cheers

edd


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Odds N Sod, Bits N Bobs.*

Its been a while but heres some new bits and bobs that I have managed to do.


First off was to get the legs back together with the new Hooves.

The new feet have changed the way the legs sit and a Ciggy packet won't cut it.

I decided that having it stomp on a symbol of the Imperium was a nice idea. (Not really original but fitting.)


I made a simple triangular box form to suggest a large masonry slab to detail an Aquila on.











This was filled with scrap Plasti Card and Milliput as it would need rather large pins putting through it and would bear the weight of the while Titan.

Next was to cut further plastic to make the Aquila symbol.











And stick it on and sand it down a bit.










After all the bits had been cut,stuck on and sanded I used a old spray can of PlastiKote Fleck Stone that the missus had bought for a failed DIY project.










This is a bit like GW Rough Coat but has a slightly smoother finish. It takes bloody ages to dry though.
That said I'm happy with the result so far.








.

Before I was ready to get it standing again I had some more detail to do on the feet soles.










That done I checked to see if the overall effect was still ok.










And then because the brightest idea I have had so far was to make the blighter modular for transport purposes, I could pull it apart to work on some leg detail.



















Being in the mood for detail, I decided to try an idea that I had for the Right Hand leg Shin Armour.

Once again plastic and Milliput feature heavily in the process.



























Im fairly happy with the speaker and this style of thing will probably pop up in my armies armour quite often now.


Last of all for this update a little snap, just to prove that I am still working on the Tormentor Cannons. ( Progress is sloooow mind. )











*Vash.*


----------



## admiraldick

just want to say, i'm absolutely blown away by the consistent quality of your work here. you've put the hours in, where most of us would have simply given up, and you have a truly impressive model to show for it.

can't wait to see the finished model.


----------



## Bardictraveller

holy shit man.. this is heretically awesome :shok:
Keep it up!

If I figured out how to work the rep system, you'd get some :d


----------



## Wolfblade

That aquila is amazing...


----------



## Syph

Jesus Vash, you're a bloody legend. That Aquila has come off beautifully - in fact, the whole thing is looking the business!


----------



## Azwraith

amazing work vash.. the stone effect on the aquila is awesome and has given me a whole series of ideas for terrain 

will be keeping a eye on this thread definatly


----------



## Viscount Vash

I just looked at the date on the first post on this thread.

Its been over a year and still not finished. 

Thanks for all the comments, I really can't say enough how much all of you have helped drive this along with your support.

I have Friday off this week so a lot more of the detail should be done (Mmmm Studs) and hopefully the Tormentor Cannons basic form as well.

Thanks once again


----------



## NurglingStomper

WOW :shok::shok: you sir are a god! There is no other explanation. Man I can't wait to see that bad boy painted. Keep it up your awesomeness! :clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## qwertywraith

Viscount Vash said:


> I just looked at the date on the first post on this thread.
> 
> Its been over a year and still not finished.


This has been worth doing right. I see a lot of misplaced effort from modellers, but not you. This titan has been, from start to finish, well planned and brilliantly executed. When it's done I'm certain the detail will rival forge-world's warhound.

I look forward to every update.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*The Devils in the Detail.*

Cheers qwertywraith. 

Thanks, once again to everybody for all the encouragement on this.


With the missus away for the day/night and the day off work it was a good time to get a wiggle on with a large amount of detail. 

First off in todays update was some long planned detail for the underside of the powerplant.



















Then it was the definition of tedium...........

......... Rivet manufacture...

Using some Siligum I made four moulds and got to it.
Some hours later I had this....











Now what do you do with 100 odd rivets? Well you stick them bloody everywhere don'tcha.










After playing with that I moved on to the thighs.

Studded left hand thigh. (Basically bigger rivets made the same way.)










Chaos detail right hand thigh.(More rivets.)




















To add some variation to my daily diet of ruddy domed rivets I made some.....

.....you guessed it, more rivets.

Ah but this time I made big fat coned rivets and promptly Gimped out the head of the titan.











Then because I had run out of small domed rivets I made another batch.


Imagine very boring picture of yet more rivets.


After that I looked like this.









Yes with the missus away I am turning into _feral man _ lol.


Last of all in this update I took a couple of the big clawed 2nd edition Daemonettes and dremeled the backs of them to fit the shin armour.



















Its my birthday tomorrow so its very doubtful that I will get owt done, but hopefully Sunday if I can fight through the hangover I will get some more done.
Mondays a Bank Holiday so theres a change there too.:biggrin:


----------



## inqusitor_me

very riviting lol get it.....
dude im likeing your work here


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

The rivets and details on the thighs and head really look great.


----------



## Death Shroud

*Happy Birthday.*

Thanks for sharing all your work with us over the last year. Hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## admiraldick

stunning, as always. i can't wait to see more.


----------



## Damned Fist

Happy Birthday Vash! Boy this project seems to be getting close to the finish line huh? We'll see it painted in no time I'm sure:wink:

Great work again. Definitely the best attempt at one of these I've seen anywhere!:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Happy B-day and stunning work man!


----------



## squeek

Gets better every post Vash!  Happy birthday! :drinks:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks for all the Birthday Salutations. 

Had a great day, got a Chaos Preadator, Thousand Sons of Tzeench box and A Forge World Artemia pattern Hellhound in the loot pile.

All of which will have to wait for this project to be finished.

Also got a massive Hangover lol.

I _have_ been working on the Questor but its been all the fiddly little filling and cleaning up work which I will not bore you all with.
Also the Guns are starting to take shape, but are taking me ages as they are really testing my sculpting skills.

I should have something of Interest to show soonish though.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*So Close I Can Taste It.*

So another Bank Holiday is passed, but unusually I have managed to get a fair bit done.

Lots of minor filling which I will not bore you all with and a selection of nearly as boring stuff I thought I had better post for the sake of completion. (In case somebodies mad enough to try and make one themselves.  )


Most of the stuff in this update is Building up of layers of plastic and then carving it back on the Tormentor Cannons.

Rear of Gun.











Building up the Skull shaped Gun Muzzle.

Front.










Side Veiw.










Carve and sand the back of the skull.










Dame Edna Glasses?

Cutting and sanding of the 'eyes'.









Layering up around the eyes.










Gun muzzle/speaker.

Cutting a thin plastic template to fit the recess, I then stuck alternate tin/thick strips of plastic to make a speaker grill like a Sonic Blaster has.
The it was sanded to fit.










Then I layed up and sanded back the surrounds.

















.

Now that I have bored you with minor details will go for a treble post to show you the current overveiw of the beastie so far. 

_*V V*_


----------



## Viscount Vash

*So Far So Good.*

Heres the Overveiw shots as promised.






































So thats the progress so far, hopefully its doing the job.

Its so close now that unbelievably I have to rein myself in soI do not rush and bodge it. :laugh: Says he after a year of tinkering.


----------



## general

That is amazing. +rep. An inspiration!


----------



## aegius

I can understand where you are coming from. I'm constantly struggling to reign myself in, sometimes I even succeed, but not often. 

I still can't believe how amazing this is, you should apply for a position with forgeworld, that way I'd be able to buy the amazing stuff you come up with.


----------



## qwertywraith

aegius said:


> I still can't believe how amazing this is, you should apply for a position with forgeworld, that way I'd be able to buy the amazing stuff you come up with.


QFT.

Seeing this thing almost done, it's just awesome. You've really got the detail down that makes it pop.


----------



## Qualtor

Amazing, great job! +rep!


----------



## Graf Spee

work of a master. damn you're good. and yeah, please no rushing now!
wish i could rep more than just this puny 1pt. anyways.. there you go. keep it up.


----------



## MaidenManiac

aegius said:


> I still can't believe how amazing this is, you should apply for a position with forgeworld, that way I'd be able to buy the amazing stuff you come up with.


Please do indeed!
That way they might finally do some Slaaneshy stuff:good:


----------



## Dezartfox

Wow D: Great work!


----------



## Mart007

WOW, dont know if you remember me but I briefly met you at GD last year... absolutely fantastic work! Really cool WIP!


----------



## Azwraith

f'en awesome looks great dude i really like the look of the speaker front (noise guns ) looks really slaaneshi!

super duper hi-five


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok Vash, that is UNSPEAKABLY cool!!! Jesus Christ dude!


----------



## Crimson_Chin

There are no words that can describe this. I have been following this post for a while, and haven't commented until now because I've been too much in awe.

Absolutely the most characterful titan I have seen, or will ever.


----------



## Svartmetall

It's as awesome as it is inspiring. Superb stuff and most rep-worthy.


----------



## Damned Fist

Spectacular! I am truly amazed at how well this turned out. Fantastic work Vash!:victory:


----------



## GutCheck

Holy Petrified Snack Cakes! 
+Rep


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Fucking hell, Vash...

What else can I say? It's damn near perfect. Have some long-overdue rep.


----------



## Gulstaf

This project is so amazing, just looking at this has given me new motivation to start my own project


----------



## couger-w

that looks absolutely fricking amazing, had been toying with the idea of a few engines of slaanesh or even a subjugator, but never got to it as i sold my slaanesh army


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Gulstaf said:


> This project is so amazing, just looking at this has given me new motivation to start my own project


Nothing like some good ol' threadromancy to start off your membership with this site... Aside from that, welcome to heresy Gulstaf!

Ahh.... no what was it I was originally doing?...
oh yeah... S#ittin' Brix...
+rep


----------



## Azwraith

i know this has been rezzed back to life.. but seriously VASH GET THIS PAINTED.... one day.. one day we will see it painted..


----------



## mgquinonez

Deffinatly awsome Vash, a must subscribe!


----------



## alasdair

Ohmygoshgetthispaintednow!!!!!

Go go go!


----------



## LukeValantine

Now if only you made castes of the parts as you made it you could make 1000s on the black GW market. Or legally if you just called it something else and sold the parts privately.


----------



## Horacus

DAAAAAAM man, this is freaking epic. Inspiring work, please finish it


----------



## shaantitus

I know this is an old project. But regardless i will add my voice to the chorus of 'Get this painted Vash'. It NEEDS to be completed.


----------



## stuff

Emmm.... Probably the coolest scratch built titan known to man! You have no idea how much I want one of these!! Pure inspiration! PAINT IT!

+rep to the max.


----------



## CPT Killjoy

I can't believe the level of skill required to do someting like this. I get excited when I change a light bulb and nothig bad happens when I flick the switch afterwards. I know you're geting a lot of pressue to finish, but don't rush man. Bad things happen when you get lax and hurried at the end. Good on you for building the best looking scratch built model I have ever scene (40k or otherwise). Once I get the rep system down, you're getting as much as I can give out.


----------



## 18827

Vash I think this thread is trying to tell you something, it just keeps coming back.

Did you ever paint it?


----------



## UDLT

impressive idea but even more impressive finish, nice work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOW Vash, all that costume work is looking great! This will def be a titan to be proud of mate!

How long have you been working on this bad boy?

Nonetheless, you deserve some Rep!

Now, that I am back, I looking forward to following your work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Viscount Vash

Over 3 years of time, 29 replies, compliments or comments of encouragement since I touched this project...


I am deeply shamed.


Thank you all for all the kind words over the time it has taken me to not finish this thing.


After a fair chunk of time away from the hobby (including the Heresy community) I have decided that it well past time to finish this beast. 

*I am not allowed to start, tinker, piss about with, paint, build, buy anything else until this is at least built.*



Time to sort this fecker out.

Questor.

Main guns.
Faces
ribbed pipe to back of head.
arm box detail
Arm connector pipe ends.(top and bottom)
Cable bundles (arms)
Front plate for mouth gun.

ankle/tendon hinge pin heads

lascannons, chaos detail.

head center, '_spirit stone'_ detail.

Base, rubble etc.

Sounds so easy listed like that.

Lets start small with the.....

Ankle pin.
Piece of piss.










Lascannon detail/mouth gun plate.
Pretty easy Chaos spikes and a strip of plasticard.










Arm connector details.
Bit more interesting, make it up as I go along, cables, connectors etc.










Shouldn't be too hard eh?


----------



## Grins1878

Don't worry pal, just crack on with it! I think the work you've put in looks stunning!


----------



## Galahad

<looks guiltily at my unfinished Warhound>


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Man, Rome wasn't built in a day. That thing really looks fantastic, I wish you all the best completeing it, and look forward to seeing it here on Heresy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Yay Vash has returned. Welcome back dude. I should warn you that I claimed your orks while you were away. As is my right as a loota.


----------



## Chaosftw

Vash, Excuses are for the weak... Get it done.

Time is ticking lets goooo!!! more pictures!!!!!


----------



## Lethiathan

Welcome to Chaos Vash. Once you start it will never finish...

But Goddamit It's worth it!


----------



## Kreuger

Right on VV, I'm rooting for you. This is an awesome project and it should be spectacular when completed. It is already spectacular, and it still isn't done!


----------



## Go0se

Nice to see you back mate. Will be awesome to see this progress.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks everyone.


Just to prove that it's not all hot air and bluster it's time for a little progress report...


Found some soldier wire a while back, most useful, easily bent and shaped material, but only good for non structural parts.

This time it is being used for some detailing on the back of the main gun arms..




























In addition I knocked up a vented box to cover a blank looking area at the far right of the above picture.

Whilst on the gun Arms the front needs some detail, simple plasticard and a pretty standard Chaos border, still needs rivets. 










Still plenty to do on the arms to bring them up to spec, but all straight forward stuff.


The 2 lascannon details were the simplest of the jobs I listed in the previous post.
An old Lizardman 'icon' ( I love these, must find some more..) was chopped to get the spikes and feathers.

Groin Gun










Mouth gun.










The ankle joint detail is started but really not worth a picture.

For now the Gun arms are the only thing I am going to do until they are done..

After that, well I have noticed the 'under pants' region is just a basic box shape which is bugging me. Annoyingly this means adding to the list of jobs not taking away. 

Bugger....


----------



## Glokkss

I've never seen someone earn that much rep over one thread. Lol. The Titan is looking amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Glokkss said:


> I've never seen someone earn that much rep over one thread. Lol. The Titan is looking amazing. Keep it up!


Lol I'm not actually sure what % of my rep actually comes from this thread now.


Having seen the issue with the underpants region of the legs I had to start planning how to cure it.


















GW have already done all the design work to cure this issue for me so i'll just scale up their solution.











The front of the arms have had their rivets done.








I have pretty much finished the all of the connecting arm detailing now so that frees me up to move onto other things. (Pictures to follow the lights too bad)

Next up will be armoured underpants and some of the work that needs doing on the faces on the guns, being the weekend there should be a decent size update to show you all soon.


In a deeply distressing aside my Dremel Stylus has died after X years hard service, at £70 it will be a while before I get round to replacing it too.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Some real progress this time....well kinda.


The armoured underpants sections are done.



















So thats the additional job out of the way, but I'm sure there will be more.


The gun arm detail and connectors are also finished and I even managed to squeeze in a couple more actual GW parts.










Next up is one of those jobs that I have been putting off due to not being a natural sculptor.....

...The Gun faces...

The first thing was the side vents like on the Sonic Blaster I'm loosely copying , being me it was a lot easier to build them up out of plastic than sculpting from Milliput or GS.










After shaping the 'ring' I found cutting slits in the back with a razor saw and sticking thin plasticard in the back was easiest.

Then they had another layer added to the back and were stuck in place.










As you can see there was nothing else to do but bite the boltershell and get on with some milliput shaping on the faces. Starting with the nose and cheek bone areas. These will need to be carved and sanded sanded back a bit as I go along. 


List of jobs:
*
Base detail.*
Rubble etc.

*Head.*
Spirit stone scrapped due to looking too much like a nose especially when taking into account I paint gems red on the Sons of Seduction CSM.

Probably adding the Dirge Caster off the CSM vehicle sprue instead.


*Main Guns:*
This is the big jobby really and the one I was stalling on due to previously stated reasons.

Faces/heads
Ribbed pipe to back of head.
Detailing on main Gun Bodies. (Chaos Trim??)


----------



## Chaosftw

wow look at you! someone has certainly been busy!

Very nice work on the faces!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers Chaos. 


First thing is the Tormentor Cannons.
This time I avoided sculpting the faces by moving on to the main body of the gun, adding a pipe to follow the design of Sonic Blasters and a ridge ready to mount another pipe that will go to the back of the head on the gun muzzle.










Whilst all the Milliput involved in that was curing I got a bit carried away on the base, cutting a few individual tiles and sanding the edges etc.

All of which took far longer than I realized. 



















Part of the tiled section lifts out so that it can be worked on further as a separate item rather than having to work with the whole base.










Time for some overview shots to see how it is all coming together.




























So still the face sculpt, pipe mountings, head pipe, missed odds and ends and some extra basing detail to go.


----------



## Old Man78

First time I've see this and wow! cant say more and not that you need it but+rep


----------



## Chaosftw

YES!! its standing!!! looks excellent Vash!!


----------



## elmir

That central lascannon does look very "slaaneshy" IYKWIM... -.-'


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

elmir said:


> That central lascannon does look very "slaaneshy" IYKWIM... -.-'


With beautiful flowing lines and with exquisite detailing? I agree.


----------



## Svartmetall

_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Viscount Vash again."_

Ah well. Lovely stuff anyway


----------



## scscofield

Svartmetall said:


> _"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Viscount Vash again."_
> 
> Ah well. Lovely stuff anyway


I did it for yah, this is pretty damn cool looking dude. There any chance we could get a normal infantry model stuck down near it's feet to see the scale.


----------



## Viscount Vash

elmir said:


> That central lascannon does look very "slaaneshy" IYKWIM... -.-'


Ah... the french tickler as it is known since the addition of the feathers, much better name than the cock cannon, lol.



Svartmetall said:


> _"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Viscount Vash again."_
> 
> Ah well. Lovely stuff anyway


 As one man with an obscene amount of rep to another, it's the comments in thread that please me more than a number, especially when they come from a chap of your talent. ( Not that I don't want rep, thats nice too and the comments that come with those notifications are great.  .) 




This is a bit of a mini update as the most of the stuff done recently is not worth pictures and such.

Whilst yet more Milliput is curing on the Tormentor Cannons I had a good bash ay the base detail.


I had spare Mortars knocking about and the idea of a hastily abandoned Mortar position that had been outflanked amused me.
Also when it come to Apocalypse games the most likely opponents will be Guard or Orks and there is no such thing as a spare Ork in my house anyway.




















As you can see, I will be leaving the removable section unglued or ease of access
until all the painting is finished.












scscofield said:


> There any chance we could get a normal infantry model stuck down near it's feet to see the scale.













Un-pictured work:

Not a lot it seems, 



Poem over on Emperors Children said:


> I'm not so fond on the pipes on the gun nacelles leading to themselves, it would have been better to have them strung to the power plant.
> They seem superfluous.


Bluntly put he was right (damn his eyes lol), so the big black pipes have been yanked off and re positioned accordingly.

The eyebrow ridge on the Gun faces is on but needs shaping a bit more when set.

That's about it really.


_*Vash.*_


----------



## Orochi

Why have I not seen this log before?


----------



## scscofield

Very bad ass dude, I need to finish everything else I have so I can do something like this.


----------



## Viscount Vash

scscofield said:


> Very bad ass dude, I need to finish everything else I have so I can do something like this.


Lol, I need to finish this before doing any thing else.

After it was pointed out that the dead guardsman was wooden and unconvincing he was pulled off and seriously re-modeled and promoted to sergeant.










The Gun faces have been built up with Milliput to a stage where they are about ready to have a final smooth over and finish with GS.










This then meant the head pipe could be fitted.










I was originally going to use GS but went with the Soldering wire wrapped around a core of coat hanger wire as this part of the model is likely to damaged. These need fixing collars adding.

Also a quick piccy of the pipe that I moved.


----------



## Cloneman

this is the coolest thing i have ever seen.....oh my gawd!


----------



## Jarl Redmaw

This is sick!! When are you planning on painting him?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That is fantastic. Any compliment I could give has already given by others, except that if FW sold these I'd break the bank to get one. Can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Painting on this will be a month or so off and only the Dark Gods know how long that will take me.

There are a few reasons for this:


I need to paint a few CSM first to get back in the swing of Painting and practice the scheme.

For similar reasons I need to paint a tank, I have not painted anything bigger than a Terminator in this scheme.

I always find a cool off period after finishing a build is a good idea to give me time to see if I missed anything.

 I am admittedly a little scared of ballsing it up and need to pick the minds of better painters than I.

Tomorrow I will post what is possibly the final set of build pictures on this beast. :chuffed:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr

Awsome. Cant wait for this beast of a machine to be done. I need to do something like this for the moon touched.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Is It Built Yet??????*

24-05-08, 11:58 PM to 21-07-12, 06:30 AM

Has it really been that long.

That is frankly ridiculous, over FOUR years admittedly with some sizable breaks from doing any thing with it.

Thank you to every one who has shown an interest in the Questor build and helped push me along.

So at long last here is a look at the hopefully completed Build only paint to go.





































































































Any glaring omissions or errors ?


Painting the beast as I have mentioned in a previous post painting will be a month off being started.

I need to practice my Slaanesh paint scheme before attempting this and buy some materials.


My Sons of Seduction Plog is starting up  HERE  should you want to gain some idea of how long you have to wait and what sort of thing you will see.


----------



## Zero Effect

Truly EPIC!!!!

Now who is going to tell him that he has missed a bit?

Only joking. 

Totally worth the 4 years in building, you must be extremely proud of the finished build.

Zero Effect


----------



## elmir

Looks bloody awesome!

Are you going to paint this by hand? It'll be a nightmare to get nice coverage on a model this large... It might be advisable to use spraycans or an airbrush if you can get your hands on one because otherwise, it might take another 4 years to finish it 

I'd rep you, but I recently gave you too much it seems


----------



## eskeoto

This is amazing! Great work Vash!


----------



## Cloneman

fantastic! now sell the blueprints to forgeworld and earn a lot of money 

cant wait to see this painted


----------



## Glokkss

ABSOLUTELY stunning!


----------



## Horacus

The only deffect is that it's not mine...hehehe.

One of the best projects I have ever seen, truly worth the time. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Chaosftw

Viscount Vash said:


> Any glaring omissions or errors ?


Only thing I see is that there is no paint. But as you stated that will not start for a month.

Is the plan to keep the colour scheme similar to that of the rest of the army you currently have? or will it be modified in some way?

regardless Congrats on completing the project! its stunning.


----------



## louisshli

Viscount Vash.... Slaanesh Titan FTW!! +rep mate!!


----------



## scscofield

Gratz on completion, now what?


----------



## Viscount Vash

About a 1000 points of painted in each of the four Powers and an Undivided is the next stage for me.

Just pootling about with Basic Troops for a bit whilst I wait on the new Book to hit the shelves and give me a little more direction.

Not fully decided on a big build as yet, but it sure as hell won't have legs.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm just gonna throw this out there and see what you say.....Gigantic squiggoth with Cybork body (because Mad Doc Grotsnik can do that).


----------



## scscofield

He i pictured his Titan mounted on it and riding into the sunset.


----------



## Viscount Vash

lmao.

Nice idea on the cybork squiggoth, but what ever I do it will be Chaos.


----------



## Scotty80

Viscount Vash said:


> lmao.
> 
> Nice idea on the cybork squiggoth, but what ever I do it will be Chaos.


How about a Lord Of Battle Khorne daemon engine?
Would look amazing, and as a plus for you, is wheeled, rather than legged 
Or for something completely different, a Tzeentch Silver Tower or Firelord?


----------



## Cypher871

Nice one Vash, and I thought I was good at making stuff :good:


----------



## qwertywraith

At long last! Extraordinarily well done. And soon enough we'll have a new chaos codex and (if rumours hold true) Noise Marines that might be worth it!

Again though, your Questor has to be the single best scratch-built titan out there. Congratulations on a job well done.

Indecently, so you have an air-brush? If you don't I'd suggest buying or borrowing one at least for getting nice smooth base-colours on it.


----------



## shaantitus

Its about damn time. Congratulations.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

As my British friends across the pond would say "Bloody brilliant mate!" ...at least something like that =)

Great work, def a one of a kind and a piece to be proud of!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## allisalie

?


----------



## allisalie

Stunning mate. I would say keep up the good work but its nearly ready! When do you think you will have it paintedy?


----------

